# Do ponies just hate some people?



## Sylvie-1 (29 April 2018)

Ive only been riding for a few weeks and Id been put on what seems to be everyones favourite pony (pony A) but he really doesnt seem to like me. My instructor has said hes the best behaved pony ever but he isnt for me.

This week I got to pick any pony I wanted because it was only me in the lesson so I picked pony b and who is supposedly the least cooperative pony. He was an absolute pain but I felt safer on him and even though I had to continually correct him I feel like we got on a lot better? 

Pretty sure my instructor thinks Im crazy but do horses have preferences for different people?


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2018)

Undoubtedly - some horses don't gel with some people, and vice versa.


----------



## WandaMare (29 April 2018)

Not really in a riding school situation, unless you are doing something particularly unusual. What is Pony A doing that makes you think he doesn't like you? Its more likely he is misunderstanding what you are asking of him.


----------



## Sylvie-1 (29 April 2018)

It probably is just me being a complete beginner rider but pony b seems to have no problem understanding me. Thats why Im a bit confused because every always says how wonderful pony A is.

Pony A is older and already knows what he has to do so he just does his own thing and makes his own paths on hacks and I just dont feel safe on him, no clue why. I just get the feeling were not friends.


----------



## WandaMare (29 April 2018)

So he's not listening to you as well as Pony B? Maybe your aids are strong / clear enough...I still think its unlikely he doesn't like you. Riding school horses are usually used to being ridden and handled by lots of different people and they are chosen for the job because of this. Horses who are just ridden by one or two people are likely to be more sensitive to being ridden by someone new. 

It might just be that you prefer the feel of Pony B, which might be because of his stride and the way he moves, a safer feeling or more comfortable saddle or maybe he just understands your aids better which makes you feel more in control. I would try to pinpoint what feels different between the two ponies which is a good learning exercise anyway, and then try to adapt your riding style to be more effective on Pony A. As a rider one of the fun challenges is getting a feel for a new pony or horse and then working out how to get the best ride from them.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2018)

It's interesting that you have opposing opinions on this.  I've always observed that some horses get on better with some riders than others - in private and RS settings.  It's not that they don't like you, or you're not friends, but that you don't have the same rapport with them, or you just don't click.  

It's fairly well accepted in most RSs I've known that some riders have "hot seats" and seem to wind everything up, and others have the opposite effect - and the same for the horses.  And if you don't feel as confident on one pony, you're unlikely to ride as well, or as effectively - which is fine, you'll develop skills with experience.  But at the end of the day, we all have preferences about how we like horses to respond, move and feel, and there's nothing wrong with that.  I also think many horses have, and should be allowed to have, opinions on how their riders feel to them.



Sylvie-1 said:



			Pony A is older and already knows what he has to do so he just does his own thing and makes his own paths on hacks and I just dont feel safe on him, no clue why.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like that feeling either - I've had a similar debate when discussing what a "safe" hack should feel like.  Unresponsive and half-asleep is not my idea of safe, but it is a lot of people's!


----------



## Sylvie-1 (29 April 2018)

That actually makes sense 

Maybe when I get more confident on pony b when I ride pony a Ill be clearer because Im more comfortable and itll be a more enjoyable ride and not feel like Im just being dragged round.

Definitely riding pony b next week though.


----------



## Sylvie-1 (29 April 2018)

Maybe thats why other people like A because they dont need to work hard. B seems to be my instructors least favourite but I just think hes funny, hes an absolute nightmare because hes interested in everything and eating everything and you can see him thinking but once he knows youre serious hes a brilliant ride.


----------



## Cortez (29 April 2018)

Of course; it's a bit like boyfriends - some people/horses are just drawn to each other....


----------



## Rumtytum (29 April 2018)

Cortez said:



			Of course; it's a bit like boyfriends - some people/horses are just drawn to each other....
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  And if you feel safer on pony b, like him better and feel you and he have 'clicked' then he's the one for you!


----------



## just john (29 April 2018)

Yes horses do get to be worried about people. I am not sure I would call it hate but a lack of trust and being frightened.
Horses know who treats then well and who pulls on their mouths and bumps on their backs. 
Horses certainly recognise individual people.
Some horses are generally trusting some need that trust won.
I know horses who have had reason to want to fight first. These need to learn trust and that takes a lot of time and work.
I worked with a horse that had been abused by a man and she was truly terrified of all men. It took a lot of work to build trust with her and she then realised all men were not nasty. She became a lovely horse and a fantastic ride. She was also able to be ridden by other men as well as me.


----------

